# Cage question!!



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I perswaded my mum to maybe buy a new bigger cage, as I moaned at her that you lot said it was abit small, she said she's staying where she is for now but may look into it  which is a start lol,

I need one thats similar to the tall Imac one(but thats to expensive!), the cage can't be any wider than about 30-35cm and about 50cm long but it can be quite tall, I'd prefur a wired one so I can hang stuff etc any idea's?? x


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

You can usually get levels for the imac fantasy on ebay for pretty cheap so try lookiing on there  it's great for deals on cages.

Glad you are looking for a bigger cage. I would also recommend getting a bigger wheel too (the junior Wodent Wheel is a great wheel)


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Littlerat said:


> You can usually get levels for the imac fantasy on ebay for pretty cheap so try lookiing on there  it's great for deals on cages.
> 
> Glad you are looking for a bigger cage. I would also recommend getting a bigger wheel too (the junior Wodent Wheel is a great wheel)


My mum won't use ebay! grr she dosn't like it, ive had a look for cages on there but there all to big and most of the imac ones are well expensive 

oo and my friend has loads of spare big wheels and shes letting me have them, next week so, will change it  I order one and it came today but its way to small for my fat hamster lol, so my sister's is going to have it cos her hamster is tinyy!x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not sure of the dimentions, but a smaller, yet sufficent hamster cage would be the Savic Cambridge. They're not too expensive. Also syrian hamsters prefer the amount of space to run, they don't need a tall cage. The Cambridge is the perfect size. It has a couple levels that don't go extremely high, so the hamster won't get hurt if they fall, it's also wired, so you can hang things from it. Good Luck, if you do get a new cage post pictures int he hamster cage thread 

P.S. Don't get any cages with wired floors or levels, unless you plan to cover them, as the hamster will get bumble foor or break limbs.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried asking for one on preloved, if its free surely your mum cant complain. Im very impressed that you have taken on board what people have said and youre trying to arrange for a better cage, she will have a happier life with more space and a wheel that she can comfortably use. Any news about the possible babies?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I'm not sure of the dimentions, but a smaller, yet sufficent hamster cage would be the Savic Cambridge. They're not too expensive. Also syrian hamsters prefer the amount of space to run, they don't need a tall cage. The Cambridge is the perfect size. It has a couple levels that don't go extremely high, so the hamster won't get hurt if they fall, it's also wired, so you can hang things from it. Good Luck, if you do get a new cage post pictures int he hamster cage thread
> 
> P.S. Don't get any cages with wired floors or levels, unless you plan to cover them, as the hamster will get bumble foor or break limbs.


Ive look at that its a good cage but its to long  and cos which ever cage I get has to go side ways on a chest of draws I don't really want it to over hang cos it might fall off x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> Ive look at that its a good cage but its to long  and cos which ever cage I get has to go side ways on a chest of draws I don't really want it to over hang cos it might fall off x


Maybe you could have it sitting on the floor instead? When I'm at home I don't have anything to put the cages on so they just stand in front of the cupboard in a stack


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you tried asking for one on preloved, if its free surely your mum cant complain. Im very impressed that you have taken on board what people have said and youre trying to arrange for a better cage, she will have a happier life with more space and a wheel that she can comfortably use. Any news about the possible babies?


Yh I keep looking on pre-loved, theres been one or two but there pick up only and ofcourse there milessss away lol, just gotta keep looking around till I find the right one.

and no, no news on the babies, she could of just got fat, cos of the extra food like egg n cheese she was having for if she was pregnant, my mum recons it could be a phantom pregnancy :/ cos she was showing all the signs but then not actally having them :/ will wait a few more days just to make sure, but ive stopped feeding her the extra food nd put eveything back in her cage now, I bought her a new wheel but its still to small  tho my friends giving me all her spare stuff so hopefully there will be a bigger wheel in that. I just so wanna buy her a new cage like now lol I hate waiting lol grr being ill and grr being so skint lol!! x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> Yh I keep looking on pre-loved, theres been one or two but there pick up only and ofcourse there milessss away lol, just gotta keep looking around till I find the right one.
> 
> and no, no news on the babies, she could of just got fat, cos of the extra food like egg n cheese she was having for if she was pregnant, my mum recons it could be a phantom pregnancy :/ cos she was showing all the signs but then not actally having them :/ will wait a few more days just to make sure, but ive stopped feeding her the extra food nd put eveything back in her cage now, I bought her a new wheel but its still to small  tho my friends giving me all her spare stuff so hopefully there will be a bigger wheel in that. I just so wanna buy her a new cage like now lol I hate waiting lol grr being ill and grr being so skint lol!! x


Would your mum let you get one on ebay if it was payment on collection?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

cos ther in my bed room, i have zero floor space cos my rooms long, i only have a narroe gap, and thats the only space atm  has to be in my room cos the cats would get it x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Would your mum let you get one on ebay if it was payment on collection?


she said yh, if it was the right one and right price and within 15 miles :/ as you can tell my mum is very difficault! lol, x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Flissy said:


> Maybe you could have it sitting on the floor instead? When I'm at home I don't have anything to put the cages on so they just stand in front of the cupboard in a stack


It's in my bedroom cos of the cats, and I have like a long narrow room, so theres like noo floorr room  tht why the cage has to go up no outwards x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats the same problem my friend had, but she managed to take some stuff off her chest of drawers to fit a cambridge in (but it hangs off the side a bit but it wouldn't fall off as its quite heavy and stable), is there anyway u could maybe move something or is the thing u have the cage on really small?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Flissy said:


> Thats the same problem my friend had, but she managed to take some stuff off her chest of drawers to fit a cambridge in (but it hangs off the side a bit but it wouldn't fall off as its quite heavy and stable), is there anyway u could maybe move something or is the thing u have the cage on really small?


easiest way to expain is to take a pic and show u lol, i'll just grab my camera 2 secs x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> easiest way to expain is to take a pic and show u lol, i'll just grab my camera 2 secs x


I have a reallllllly tiny room at home so I understand 

When I had my hamster Sausage in my room at home before he was on the floor and I kind of had to jump over his cage to get into bed lol! And now I have 3 hammies I keep them in the office when I'm at home in front of the cupboard which is also a really tiny room and it was really embarassing when the gas man needed to get into the cupboard to look at the meter or something! As I had to move a pile of 3 cages out of the way and that room is also really narrow so there wasn't anywhere to put them! My cat isn't actually that interested in the hammies he just sniffs them and gets bored and walks away! But i always keep the door shut just in case


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok so u really need to ignore the state of my room! lol as im in the middle of cleaning lol! and shhh dnt tell my mum about my crockory collection aha!!

Okay so the cage where it is now is where I want the new one to fit idealy, it can oer hang abit but cnt reli be any wider and the tv, cnt go anywhere else 









Again excuse the MESS!!! u can see in the first pic^ the waredrobe starts and this one if finishes thts what else is there lol so noo space there x









And this one u can see where the radiator finishes lol its a half size rasiator to, its my desk, which it can't go on as I need my desk space n its got my printer on etc looks longer than it is  x









aha cringe how bad is my room lol I want a bigger oneeee!!!! and its a sloped roof so look half the height


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

oooo and the other side is my bed which u can see in the 3rd pic lol x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't really know what to suggest other than get rid of the tv lol! Hamsters are better anyway 

Is the rabbit cage in use? I was thinking maybe u could put one on top of that but if you need it open all the time that probably won't really work.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Flissy said:


> I don't really know what to suggest other than get rid of the tv lol! Hamsters are better anyway
> 
> Is the rabbit cage in use? I was thinking maybe u could put one on top of that but if you need it open all the time that probably won't really work.


My tv omg noooo lol I would die lol, see my problem lol grr, im sure the right cage will show up! lol just a case of waiting!! the imac one is perfect like 3 storeys, my mate was selling hers awhile back for like 30 pound but has decided to keep it gr gr and double grr, there are afew cages around on random sites, so will have to keep searching!

and yh the rabbit cage stays open cos he hops about my room lol, and this summer hopefully will have tortoises in when the rabbit goes bk outside, then the heat lamp will be on the top and don't want to fry poor hammy!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> My tv omg noooo lol I would die lol, see my problem lol grr, im sure the right cage will show up! lol just a case of waiting!! the imac one is perfect like 3 storeys, my mate was selling hers awhile back for like 30 pound but has decided to keep it gr gr and double grr, there are afew cages around on random sites, so will have to keep searching!
> 
> and yh the rabbit cage stays open cos he hops about my room lol, and this summer hopefully will have tortoises in when the rabbit goes bk outside, then the heat lamp will be on the top and don't want to fry poor hammy!


You can get the imac cage for £35 in the range if you have one of those near you (its a garden/craft/home/pet store) but for a syrian you would probably need an extension or 2 which. The cheapest I found the extension was £22 I think. Also I think the tubes might be a bit narrow for syrians - I know mine would probably get stuck in them but that might be because they are fat! You could replace them with log bridge/platform things like I have done for my dwarf hamster Poppet there is a picture in the show cages thread I think. A cage with a larger floor space would probably be better though.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Or maybe you could get a shelf to go above the chest of drawers thing that has the tv on it? cos the tv doesn't look that tall and it would give u extra space


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Flissy said:


> You can get the imac cage for £35 in the range if you have one of those near you (its a garden/craft/home/pet store) but for a syrian you would probably need an extension or 2 which. The cheapest I found the extension was £22 I think. Also I think the tubes might be a bit narrow for syrians - I know mine would probably get stuck in them but that might be because they are fat! You could replace them with log bridge/platform things like I have done for my dwarf hamster Poppet there is a picture in the show cages thread I think. A cage with a larger floor space would probably be better though.


yhh, thats why I was thinking one similar to what I have now but maybe up afew levels

something like this maybe? x









except its fomr an american site lol x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

When I say floor space, I mean the floor space on the bottom of the cage. I don't know how big that cage is but the platforms would need to be covered and I think I would be worried about the hamster falling from the top level as mine tend to hang from the top and then drop so if it was that high they would get really hurt


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Flissy said:


> When I say floor space, I mean the floor space on the bottom of the cage. I don't know how big that cage is but the platforms would need to be covered and I think I would be worried about the hamster falling from the top level as mine tend to hang from the top and then drop so if it was that high they would get really hurt


ooo see thats when i go bk to the imac one lol cos she cnt fall, argh this is soo annoying, completly hit a brick wall lol arghh wish I had more spaceeeee but there is no way I can fit a cambridge in here lol x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

what about a shelf?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

a shelf where, on the wall or in the cage ? x


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> a shelf where, on the wall or in the cage ? x


On the wall somewhere


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Littlerat said:


> On the wall somewhere


2 sides are plaster board type so wnt hold shelves and on the other has my waredrobe and door cos of the sloping ceiling i loose have the wall space! and then my window :/

im gona have a look at my local pet shop this week and have a look at what they have x


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

You could get stackable storage boxes that are the right size and make your own 'imac fantasy' style bin cage with tubes connecting the levels. It could fit in the gap you have now, but stretch up towards the ceiling.

Examples I found using Google
This
This


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> You could get stackable storage boxes that are the right size and make your own 'imac fantasy' style bin cage with tubes connecting the levels. It could fit in the gap you have now, but stretch up towards the ceiling.
> 
> Examples I found using Google
> This
> This


tht is a veryyy good idea  tho I can't do DIY aha and my parents are crap at it to aha! but I will think on that one lol x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

In all honesty, 50 cm is still too small, and not really fair on the hamster. If it were me, I would get rid of some of my own things to make room. Would you like to be stuck in a tiny room all your life, like a hamster in the cage? I think its great that you're trying, but really, even a few more cm's would make a difference. Could you fit 55cm? If so, the Ferplast Duna Fun might be a bit better.

However ANYTHING would be better than the cage she has now. Keep checking preloved and gumtree.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> In all honesty, 50 cm is still too small, and not really fair on the hamster. If it were me, I would get rid of some of my own things to make room. Would you like to be stuck in a tiny room all your life, like a hamster in the cage? I think its great that you're trying, but really, even a few more cm's would make a difference. Could you fit 55cm? If so, the Ferplast Duna Fun might be a bit better.
> 
> However ANYTHING would be better than the cage she has now. Keep checking preloved and gumtree.


I no but thats as big as is safe to have, i mean i love my hamster but im not gona start chucking out tvs and furneture etc i have to work with what i got really, how ever i hink ive chosen one, i'll post in s seperate commnt x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok so think im going to have to go with the Imac fantasy, maybe start with 1 or 2 levels and build on them when I have the money to, gona have to save up which is going to take forever, as I don't work and my parents won't just pay for it lol so atm shes staying where she is, but hopefully by the end of the year, should be in the imac one, unless a better cage that fits comes along! x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

The Imac is an excellent cage, try to start with 2 shelves for a syrian! Also though, I though one imac and the cambridge are about the same floor dimentions???

I just reread your post! Bye the end of the year?!?!?!?!?!? It's only february!
Can you not move your hair products and things off of your desk?????


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Someone posted this in classifieds

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-classifieds/88415-savic-cambridge-cage-ebay-99p.html


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ashleighhhhh said:


> The Imac is an excellent cage, try to start with 2 shelves for a syrian! Also though, I though one imac and the cambridge are about the same floor dimentions???
> 
> I just reread your post! Bye the end of the year?!?!?!?!?!? It's only february!
> Can you not move your hair products and things off of your desk?????


Not reli I need tht and use them everyday, I cnt start moving my room around, o and I ment it will start off with 2 levels if I find a cheap one then build on tht by the endvof the year, and I think the floor space is 54cm on the fantasy x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Your 19 arent you? You can use ebay from the age of 18 set your self up an account and just do a pick up only  search for cages that are near your post code and put max of say 5 miles and just check every day till you find a good one 

Your an adult so really your mum should have little say over you spending your money i.e benefits, or your college ema thingy, or if your working your wages and your mum if your still in college should still be getting child benefit you could ask to use that for a new cage. 

Ebay have some fab bargins which will cost you very little, Ive been looking at an imac and was suprised at hoe cheap they go considering how much they are in the shops! Have you looked at your local Gumtree aswell or the local paper? when hammies die alot of people tend to get rid of everything 

Good luck


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Daynna said:


> Your 19 arent you? You can use ebay from the age of 18 set your self up an account and just do a pick up only  search for cages that are near your post code and put max of say 5 miles and just check every day till you find a good one
> 
> Your an adult so really your mum should have little say over you spending your money i.e benefits, or your college ema thingy, or if your working your wages and your mum if your still in college should still be getting child benefit you could ask to use that for a new cage.
> 
> ...


Yh I'm 19, but I dnt work and ain't on benifits yet, cos I'm in the process for being diaggnosed with ME etc, so if i defo get diagnosed with that then I should have some money going it, so if I but anything now it will have to be mum paying for it lol, yh I look around on gumtree, n pre loved etc, just gotta wait for the right cage and the right time tht mum can afford it, wnt be for afew weeks tho, got my sisters bday and a holiday first x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I will keep an eye out on ebay for you but gumtree and preloved are sometimes cheaper so I would keep an eye open on them too if I was you. The imac fantasy is a lovely cage Ive got one with a couple of extra levels and they are surprisingly roomy so your hamster will love it.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> Yh I'm 19, but I dnt work and ain't on benifits yet, cos I'm in the process for being diaggnosed with ME etc, so if i defo get diagnosed with that then I should have some money going it, so if I but anything now it will have to be mum paying for it lol, yh I look around on gumtree, n pre loved etc, just gotta wait for the right cage and the right time tht mum can afford it, wnt be for afew weeks tho, got my sisters bday and a holiday first x


You should be able to get income support if your not working, try this site Start Calculation (or com lol!) as i know very little places will tell you what your entitled to and leave people to suggle  Good luck well as good as it can be waiting that kind of news.

Oh have you tried your local Free cycle?? Ive seen some brilliant cages go on there although you have to check it like every few hours as here all the good stuff goes with in minutes lol! x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I will keep an eye out on ebay for you but gumtree and preloved are sometimes cheaper so I would keep an eye open on them too if I was you. The imac fantasy is a lovely cage Ive got one with a couple of extra levels and they are surprisingly roomy so your hamster will love it.


Do u keep syrian in it, does s/he manage okay with goin up n down the tubes sone one on here said they might not fit in them: /


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> Do u keep syrian in it, does s/he manage okay with goin up n down the tubes sone one on here said they might not fit in them: /


I have my largest syrian in it and she is a lot happier than she was in the hamster heaven (shes a weird sort of hamster:blush she is really huge about twice the size of my other 3 syrians and she manages, she gets through the tubes easily enough and shes finally stopped being a cow and biting people (I still loved her though).


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I have my largest syrian in it and she is a lot happier than she was in the hamster heaven (shes a weird sort of hamster:blush she is really huge about twice the size of my other 3 syrians and she manages, she gets through the tubes easily enough and shes finally stopped being a cow and biting people (I still loved her though).


Aww yeye looks like the imac is a go go lol, my sister hamster is evil, there is no other word for it lol, I think I'm on the 8th bite from her lol, but she's soo gorgous at the same time lol, wnt give up on her lol, I'm excited now, I just wish I had a money tree aha, also how tall is ur imac cage, saw in the picture bit that you have the 3 levels plus the bed and that is what I hope will fit x


----------

